# dig -x :  Got bad packet: bad compression pointer

## toralf

While looking for https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=589852 I was wondering about this :

```
~ $ dig -x 2A02:8108:4A40:8D98:9424:E9BE:ABBA:B672

;; Got bad packet: bad compression pointer

161 bytes

d9 0f 83 83 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 01 01 32 01 37          .............2.7

01 36 01 62 01 61 01 62 01 62 01 61 01 65 01 62          .6.b.a.b.b.a.e.b

01 39 01 65 01 34 01 32 01 34 01 39 01 38 01 39          .9.e.4.2.4.9.8.9

01 64 01 38 01 30 01 34 01 61 01 34 01 38 01 30          .d.8.0.4.a.4.8.0

01 31 01 38 01 32 01 30 01 61 01 32 03 69 70 36          .1.8.2.0.a.2.ip6

04 61 72 70 61 00 00 0c 00 01 c0 46 00 06 00 01          .arpa......F....

00 00 0c 4e 00 30 03 70 72 69 07 61 75 74 68 64          ...N.0.pri.authd

6e 73 04 72 69 70 65 03 6e 65 74 00 03 64 6e 73          ns.ripe.net..dns

c2 38 57 98 ec 4a 00 00 0e 10 00 00 02 58 00 0d          .8W..J.......X..

2f 00 00 00 0e 10 00 00 29 05 00 00 00 00 00 00          /.......).......

00                                                       .

$ dig -x 2A02:8108:4A40:8D98:9424:E9BE:ABBA:B672

; <<>> DiG 9.10.3-P4 <<>> -x 2A02:8108:4A40:8D98:9424:E9BE:ABBA:B672

;; global options: +cmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 55108

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;2.7.6.b.a.b.b.a.e.b.9.e.4.2.4.9.8.9.d.8.0.4.a.4.8.0.1.8.2.0.a.2.ip6.arpa. IN PTR

;; Query time: 53 msec

;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)

;; WHEN: Wed Jul 27 19:26:40 CEST 2016

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 90

```

Does such issues do happen often ?

----------

